# İç ve Dış Tehditler > İsrail Zulmü ve Filistin >  İsrail'den 'Osmanlı şeriatı'

## bozok

*İsrail'den 'Osmanlı şeriatı'* 



*İsrail'in Batı şeria'daki işgalini, Osmanlı yasalarına dayandırarak yaptığı iddia edildi*

İsrail’in Batı şeria’da kurduğu Yahudi yerleşimleri, barışın önündeki en büyük engel olarak dururken, İsrail’in bu yerleşimleri Osmanlı yasalarıyla yaptığı öne sürüldü. İsrailli insan hakları örgütü B’Tselem, hazırladığı *bir* raporla Batı şeria’nın yüzde 42’sini yerleşimlerin kapladığını belirtti. ürgüt sözcüsü Sarit Michaeli, BBC’ye durumu şöyle açıkladı: “Batı şeria 60 yıldır ürdün ve İsrail kontrolünde olmasına ve daha önce de İngiliz mandasında kalmasına rağmen, toprak mülkiyetinde hala Osmanlı yasaları geçerli. üünkü o dönemden beri kimse yasayı değiştirmemiş. İşte İsrail bu yasayı çıkarları doğrultusunda manipüle ederek kullanıyor. Yasa ‘Bir arazi üç yıl boş kalırsa, devlete geçer’ diyor. Bu, kişiler adına tapulanmamış araziler için geçerli, ama Osmanlı döneminde toprak sahipleri, vergiden kaçmak için arazilerini tapuya kaydettirmemiş. Dolayısıyla Batı şeria’nın çoğunluğu, tapulu arazi değil. İsrail de 30 yıldır bunu kullanıyor ve ekilmeyen, köylülerin hayvanlarını otlatmak için kullandığı ne kadar arazi varsa, kamulaştırıp yerleşimcilere veriyor.”


08.07.2010 / *VATAN*

----------

